
Spider silk avoids hungry bacteria - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/10/10/how-spider-silk-avoids-hungry-bacteria
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/aQDbB](http://archive.is/aQDbB)

